# Want Separation but my 1year old is my weakness



## Akr (May 1, 2013)

Hi

I can't take this marriage anymore. We both are different people from different cultures have nothing in common. Our speaking skills, food, customs are completely different. Before marriage, my husband told me that I don't have to worry about cultures, customs etc. He won't pressurized me over anything. But after marriage, his mother take a charge and he can't do anything in front of her. 

Secondly, his brother is staying with us from last 7 months, I told my husband that he (bil)should live with us until he got stable financially, as he is new in this city. I just wanted to help his brother for human sake , moreover, he is my husband's brother. My husband agreed upon that , but 2-3 months, my husband started restricted me in my own home. for example, if his brother sitting in the room, and I entered, it's uncomfortable for both of us, (Me and brother in law). My husband always rush and call me back ,don't go there. Now, I wanted to get him off, but he is not leaving my house because my husband don't want him to go and live separately in the same city.

Third, I have 1 year old daughter. I can't live without her. I just wanted to know, if I leave this person, Can I take child custody? My positive points are (Which I think) My baby got delivered at maternal place, I left my job in March 2012 for childcare, Now I am not a working woman. Her father supports he financially, but rest of the things , I am taking care of her.

Please help!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you love your husband? Did you love him when you were married? If the love was there, it might be worth saving if you can get your husband to negotiate things better at home with his family. Your husband should be asking his brother and in my opinion his mother the boot. It's been seven months and it's interfering with your marriage to have him there - especially since he's and you're uncomfortable being alone in a room together in your own home.

Why is your mother living with you two? Is it health problems, a cultural tradition? Would it be out of line for your husband to ask her to leave? What about suggesting that the mother and brother find a house to share together? It seems to me that having them there all the time has ruined your marriage. Have you told your husband you've been thinking about divorcing him over this?

I'm not at all familiar with the marriage/custody laws in India. I think you should consider calling attorneys offices first and if you are offered a free consultation, then take it and find out what your rights are as far as custody and support and then decide what to do from there.

If you really want out of the marriage, it is easiest for the kids to do so when the kids are younger. When they are older and more aware, they will hurt more from a divorce. If you wait and are still unhappy when the child is five or older, they will not adapt as easily than they will now to having their parents break up.


----------



## Akr (May 1, 2013)

hi, thanks for your suggestions. But I haven't mentioned anywhere that my mother is living with us. No, she's nor. My mother is living with my dad , 300 km from here. I am livin with my husband, daughter and bil. I always do the necessary things for my bil like cooking, laundry, room cleaning etc. But now think, my marriage gets ruined because of him. I want him out of this house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

